# 1st clutch of the year already!! :D



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

OK, So this year i left my next boxes in, they like to roost in them at night (And one aviary houses rosellas as well as cockatiels so they roost in them too!)
I have already had my first lutch. I am amazed as last year I only got 4 chicks and they died from I think anohter female atatck But I know this happens and is a risk I take with colony breeding.
I am very excitied. I candled these and actually got a result. They were all named before thye hatched as well! (I think i was a bit too excited.!)
I have a lutino hen and a std grey cock as parents. Both are very veyr good and allow me to see and handle the first chick and eggs as needed without attacking me. We also had one female sit on them for a day and they all (Inc babies) survived that!
Today when i checked in the box, Little cheap (Named a she cheaped through the egg shell at me one morning!) had come to see the world. Now just waiting on the other three (Deer, Rich and Poor!). Very odd names I know but most of mine usually are!!!
Just waiting for Monday when the next comes into this world!
Sorry about this long post, I am so excited and I will keep you informed and get pics as soon as i get time.
They will be handled from the day their eyes open and they will come into a "Sonia" cage when they are 1 week post fledging as this will give them time to wean and they will be tamed for selling


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cant wait to see some pics


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats! I can tell you're very egg-cited! Can't wait to see and hear more about the little ones!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pics as prommised!*

One the second day... I had 3 chicks and one who is nearly out fo the egg! 
They are called Cheap (He/she cheaped at me through the egg!), Deer and Rich. The one in the egg will be called Poor!!! The pics are going to be in that order! I ahve also included oen fo the parents. I think just a std grey male and a lutino female. Please corrcet me if that is wrong or if you can see any splits in them!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are so adorable  love the names lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Adorable....from this angle your boy looks split to whiteface...I can't see the back of his head though. But they're very pretty!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Roxy, I will wait until he is back in the box when I check on them and I will see if i can get a better photo of the back for you. He wasn't behaving quite as sheep-ish as the lutino this morning who would not look at me but kept her head down where the babies were!! Can I just ask... how/what signs are there to suggest he is split? 

Will take more photos later in week when Poor has come to see the world and his siblings!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

A split to whiteface can be seen by the white edging on his orange cheek patch. The white indicates he's split to whiteface.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks roxy... As an update. I sent my mum down to see the little ones today as I had to leave for an 80mile trip to Wales at 7Am for college. Well, i got a message saying:
You have a veyr obliging grey boy who just stands to one side and shows off his little bundle of yellow fluff with 4 heads and 8 feet!!! All in all... Poor has come to the world!!
I am hopeful that as they have been born within 4-5 days of each other, I may have my first clutch of 4 chicks survive!
Unfortunately, I leave before sunrise and I get back after sunfall so i full of excitement to see him tomorrow for the first time. 
I will take my camera and I will give you some pics!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

YAY! Last year I had a pair raise a clutch of five successfully, so hopefully your's do just as good!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

So very cute. I can't wait for mine any day now.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

It's just so exciting. since I got my first pair a couple fo years ago, I have not been able to raise a clutch of 4 or more as the fourth always dies. I think he just gets the food for the older ones whcih he cannot digest properly. Hopefully with these being so close together, they will be OK!
Anyway... MOre pictures starting from Poor. then Dad, then Rich, Deer and finally Cheap

Roxy. I have tried to get a better picture of the back of his head. He was very obliging for it!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think I can see a little mark so he may be split to pied...also it looks like the first baby has red eyes? If so you have a lutino on your hands. Is the mom a visual lutino? If not, that first baby is a girl and your boy is split to it. I have found with the youngest baby, you can co-parent and feed it a couple times a day so it can keep up with the others. Also pedialyte helps a lot too!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they look cute


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

That's what I do if I feel the smallest isn't getting enough. Give it a bit of formula a few times a day.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Yep and that way if it is getting a lot of the solid food from the parents the formula will give it the fluids it needs that it might not be getting because its siblings are older.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Roxy and all the others! I have some good and some bad news. Unfortuantly, I have lostb the lutino one.  The other three are all veyr healthy and one has starte dto open hsi eyes at 7days old. There is a tiny split!!
There is more good news... I AM EXPECTING MORE!!! I have two clutches which are due about 1.5 weeks and 2weeks away. They all have four egs and are candelling as fertile!!! One has a cinamon pearl hen and a conamon pied cock and the other has both std but were my chicks from 2009!!! (The grow up fast!)
Roxy. Yes mum is a visual lutino.
I was not expecting this so early on!!
Will put pics up of cheap, deer and rich when they are starting feather and when thy have opened thier eyes! so will probably be soon!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

So sorry for your loss 
Cant wait to see some pics  (and your parrots )


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sorry about the lutino baby, looks like dad is split to lutino! I can't wait to hear what you get from your other pairs! And I can't wait to see these ones all feathered out! Please keep us posted!


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I certainly will keep you posted!! and will put some pics on soon. I don't knwo where this week-end went but just mamanaged to loose time! 
Cheap si now winking at me though! His left eye is now fully open but not the right yet. His crop was nearly as big as his belly as well and he was still screaming for more!! (Greedy!). I'm just so pleased they are doing well. 
The first of the next clutch is due on Wed and the other clutch due about a week later.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awwww can i have one lol


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

I was going to take some pics tomorrow but my mum went down there to check on them today (I was leaving for college before sunrise so did not want to take them off the cutch too early and there was some very bad news. For some reason.. we are not sure why exactly... all three other babies were dead. She could only find 2 bodies. Parents were not on the nest (She went down about 430PM). I think they must have had some form of night fright either by general night-time activity or maybe another bird in the aviary and they just never returned. As the night was cold, i think this did not help if they were off for a while. They still had fod in their crops and they are not the parents to abandon them (I have to physically take fomr off the chicks to check on them!)


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Great news. My birds just hatched thier first clutch ever. I have some questions; first, should I be feeding the parents something besides the seeds and fruits and veggies I already give them?; second, The female is a cinamon pearled, and the male is apperently gray (I dont know if he is split to anything) What are the chicks going to look like when they mature? any and all help is greatfully appreciated.

John


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh sorry to hear about your babies, so sad.


----------



## pknight1120 (Feb 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about your babies!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Aw I'm so sorry! Do they have a light outside where they can see to get back to the nest box?


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Roxy, They have a very dim amount of light form streetlights about. We have never had a problem like this so have never put electricity down to the bottome of the garden. (We have a long garden so would take a bit of work to do it!)
John... I would give them egg food (Can also be EMP - we get that in the UK easier than egg-food!) or similar for extra nutrition. Also, make sure they have plenty of water to drink and bathe in. Unfortunately, I do not knwo what you will get. I would post some pics of them in a new thread (The parents) and somebody will help you and may even be able to tell you if the male si split. Thats what i tend to do as i am bad at knowing what to expect.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Im so sorry about your babies.


----------



## NuttyNu (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone raise any light on this?
I have had an egg hatch (I believe it hatched anyway!) but I cannot find any evidence of a chick, egg or egg shell anywhere in the nest box. I have evn tryied looking on the floor of the aviary to see if it was still alive but been thrown out and cannot see anything. It could have got out of the bars (They are too small for adults but that small chicks could) but could not see anything in the surrounding area.
Can anybody shed some light on what has happened? They are first time parents and have 2 more eggs to hatch and I am worried about them.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

A couple possibilities. A mouse or rat could have eaten the egg. If there had been a shell and no chick the pix below shows what may have happened.


----------

